# Problemas con Lavadora (tina) Ultrasonica Baku BK-3550



## xxunil (Ene 8, 2018)

Buenas tardes, abro este nuevo hilo por que no lo encontre en el foro. Disculpas si ya lo trataron y no lo vi.

Resulta que tengo una tina ultrasonido modelo BK-3550 (adjunto esquemático) y el mismo no funciona como debería. La misma es de doble potencia, 50W y 35W, y trabaja a una frecuencia de 40KHz.

La cuestión es que la tina vibra pero no a la potencia a la que debería trabajar. Con decirles que a simple vista no se ve alteración alguna en el liquido.

Ya chequee todos los componentes; cumple con el esquemático de punta a punta y ya no se que mas revisar. (se que con un osciloscopio la cosa seria mas sencilla pero no tengo uno).

Como comentario adicional, les comento que tengo otra marca Yaxum YX-3060 (funcionando), el diagrama es prácticamente idéntico, salvo la parte de control de los relays que esta en otra placa de control. Esta ultima se diferencia también de la Baku, que la disposición de los componentes es ligeramente diferente. Tal vez en la Baku, esa disposición genera interferencias? 
A su vez comento que probé el piezoelectrico de la Baku (piezo con batea incluida) en la placa de control de la otra lavadora y esta funciona bien, así que el piezo esta funcionando.

Me gustaría que me den una manita de como continuar, se los agradecería de verdad.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2018)

De ser así, la parte electrónica tiene un problema


----------



## xxunil (Ene 8, 2018)

pero no tiene mucha electrónica. Cambie los transistores y capacitores, pero sigue igual. Todas las resistencias están en su valor, al igual que los diodos.
Creo que en las bobinas podría estar el problema


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2018)

Los cables de unión estan en buen estado? hay que ver si llega a la frecuencia de trabajo, un capacitor desvalorizado y chau...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2018)

Los 12 V están ? Los relés se accionan ?


----------



## xxunil (Ene 8, 2018)

Están los +12 y el rele se acciona. El tema es que oscila con muy poca potencia que al liquido pareciese que ni lo mueve

El tema esta en la parte de potencia, creería yo



pandacba dijo:


> Los cables de unión estan en buen estado? hay que ver si llega a la frecuencia de trabajo, un capacitor desvalorizado y chau...



los cables estan bien, los capacitores los desoldé y medí, y también están en valor


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2018)

Habría que medir la frecuencia para ver si esta en su valor adecuado, como algo loco verifica que los relay cuando cierran los contactos estos no esten resistivos


----------



## xxunil (Ene 8, 2018)

como es eso, a que te refieres con resistivos, que tengan continuidad decís?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 8, 2018)

creo que se refiere a que los contactos de los reeles suelen gastarse, chispiarse y formar una pelicula de carbon (resistivo) y dar fallos


----------



## xxunil (Ene 8, 2018)

Haa, los contactos del rele esta en excelentes condiciones.

La tina vibra pero con una potencia muy baja, insuficiente para lograr su cometido


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2018)

Si falta potencia, hay un problema, el equipo no genera la potencia necearia, se pierde en la conección con el piezo, no trabaja a la frecuencia correcta, no puede estar todo bien y fallar, hay algo que esta mal y muy y se te esta pasando por alto.
Como comprobaste los capacitores? te fijaste si los transistores no tienen fugas? pistas cortadas? soldaduras frías?
Decis que los relays estan perfectos, son nuevos? porque si llevan un tiempo ya no estan nuevos, como has echo para comprobarlos y llegar a la conclusión que esta perfectos?


----------



## dladystarlight (Ene 9, 2018)

xxunil dijo:


> Haa, los contactos del rele esta en excelentes condiciones.
> 
> La tina vibra pero con una potencia muy baja, insuficiente para lograr su cometido


Que funcione no significa que funcione bien... No descartes a la ligera lo que te comentan de los contactos...


----------



## xxunil (Ene 9, 2018)

Buenos dias y gracias por sus comentarios



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Como comprobaste los capacitores? te fijaste si los transistores no tienen fugas? pistas cortadas? soldaduras frías?


los capacitores los probe quitandolos de la placa y midiendolos con un multimetro que mide capacidad, son todos de polyester. Los transistores son nuevos. Las soldaduras las repase a todas y no chequee las pistas, ahora lo voy a hacer.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Decis que los relays estan perfectos, son nuevos? porque si llevan un tiempo ya no estan nuevos, como has echo para comprobarlos y llegar a la conclusión que esta perfectos?





dladystarlight dijo:


> Que funcione no significa que funcione bien... No descartes a la ligera lo que te comentan de los contactos...


el tema de los ralay y sus contactos no creo que sea, ya que el equipo nunca estuvo funcionando desde el principio (es un equipo nuevo que nunca funciono),  ademas se escucha que conmuta y si estarían haciendo falso contacto los terminales, la zona debería estar caliente y con carbonilla cosa que acá no ocurre.


----------



## luisxar (Feb 4, 2018)

amigo tengo el mismo problema, me empezó a fallar por que la use muchas veces y se recalentaba mucho luego empezó a perder como potencia y ahora solo se siente un zumbido pero el liquido no vibra...
cuando la desarme vi un condensador que estaba soplado y la baquelita que es de color claro estaba oscura por el calor en esa zona hay un diodo zener que me da dudas pero mide bien... he cambiado el condensador  220 microfarad a 16 v y el problema sigue igual los transistores no estan en corto.. no soy experto pero parece que todo esta bien mi intuicion me dice que el circuito funciona bien pero el problema esta en el trasductor como se puede probar el trasductor??

por que no le pones la tarjeta de la BAKU ala YAXUM (o viceversa) y me cuentas... lo peor que pueda pasar es que no de potencia que siga el mismo problema... GRACIAS


----------



## xxunil (Feb 8, 2018)

> por que no le pones la tarjeta de la BAKU ala YAXUM (o viceversa) y me cuentas..



lo hice y en ambos sentidos. 

 * La YAXUM con el piezo del BAKU funcionaba normal. De acá descarte que sea el piezo
 * La BAKU con el piezo de la YAXUM hacia lo mismo, o sea no vibraba como debería. Por lo que claramente el problema esta en la placa de la BAKU


----------



## luisxar (Feb 13, 2018)

xxunil dijo:


> lo hice y en ambos sentidos.
> 
> * La YAXUM con el piezo del BAKU funcionaba normal. De acá descarte que sea el piezo
> * La BAKU con el piezo de la YAXUM hacia lo mismo, o sea no vibraba como debería. Por lo que claramente el problema esta en la placa de la BAKU



para ti que es piezo? la placa PCB donde esta el circuito? o el transductor y el cascaron?
por que si la PCB de la baku funciono en la yaxum entonces el problema debe ser el transductor en la baku.. no esta transmitiendo bien la onda de ultrasonido... q opinas


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2018)

Estas leyendo muy pero muy mal dice claramente que probo el piezo en la YAXUN y funciona por eso cree que sea la placa de la BAKU, ya que probo el piezo de la YAXUN y hace la misma falla y dice al final "Por lo              que claramente el *problema esta en la placa de la BAKU*"
Se lee y entiende perfectamente, pero tu lo entiendes al revés???????


----------



## xxunil (Feb 13, 2018)

> para ti que es piezo? la placa PCB donde esta el circuito? o el transductor y el cascaron?
> por que si la PCB de la baku funciono en la yaxum entonces el problema debe ser el transductor en la baku.. no esta transmitiendo bien la onda de ultrasonido... q opinas



El piezo es el piezo-eléctrico, o sea, el resonador (claro, con todo y cascaron para no tener que desmotar todo el piezo)

y Pandacba tiene toda la razón.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 7, 2018)

prueba el piezo con la tarjeta  de la yaxun si funciona bien pues cambia los condensadores del oscilador esos siempre se dañan y revisa la ferrita de la bobina si se partió por algún golpe no servirá


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 27, 2020)

Auxilio mi baku 3550 se descompuso. Quiza sean las especificaciones que son para 220 voltios y yo la compre para 120 voltios. Que podria ser? El trasformador ae ve quemado. Adjunto fotos. Les agradezco su atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

La han conectado a 120 o a 220 V ?


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La han conectado a 120 o a 220 V ?


A 110 voltios. Se quemo el transformador. Fuy a que la enbovinaran. A ver que pasa. Que opinas


----------



## 1024 (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> A 110 voltios. Se quemo el transformador. Fuy a que la enbovinaran. A ver que pasa. Que opinas


Hola, algo no concuerda, dices que la compraste para 120v y la conectaste a 110v, de ser el caso de debió fallar ni dañarse, así mismo se observa que otros componentes pueden estar dañados, comenta mas detalles del caso o como fallo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> A 110 voltios. Se quemo el transformador. Fuy a que la enbovinaran. A ver que pasa. Que opinas


 
Por que no reclamaron la garantía ???


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 30, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, algo no concuerda, dices que la compraste para 120v y la conectaste a 110v, de ser el caso de debió fallar ni dañarse, así mismo se observa que otros componentes pueden estar dañados, comenta mas detalles del caso o como fallo.


Hola. Gracias por contestar. Mira la compre para 110v la conecte a 110v. Empezó a calentarse después de usarse a las 5 horas de trabajo no continuó, tenía 8 meses de haberla comprado. Cuando fallo la estaba usando y se calento y dejo de funcionar. La destape y en la placa del circuito vi que decia 220v por eso supuse que el sobrecalentamiento se debio a que me vendieron un producto que no coincidia la targeta que era para 220v y el empaque es de 110v. Me percate que el transformador se quemo. Lo busqué para que reemplazarlo sin exito sólo se podía volver a enbivinar, cual aún esta pendiente. Y de otros componentes no se si esten dañados. Que opina? Habra solución?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que no reclamaron la garantía ???


Ya tiene 8 meses de compra y estoy localizando al vendedor puesto que lo compramos en mercado libre.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> Lo busqué para que reemplazarlo sin exito sólo se podía volver a enbivinar, cual aún esta pendiente. Y de otros componentes no se si esten dañados. Que opina? Habra solución?


y que tiene de diferente que no lo puedas reemplazar?
puedes tomarle fotos? (en especial de la etiqueta si tiene)
lo mas diferente que pueda tener es que tenga devanados para varios voltajes.


----------



## 1024 (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> Empezó a calentarse después de usarse a las 5 horas de trabajo no continuó, tenía 8 meses de haberla comprado


Hola, esto resuelve la duda del porque se daño, esto es por ser un producto de mala calidad o porque en algún lugar debe advertir que no se debe utilizar mas de cierto tiempo de forma continua.


LorenApe12 dijo:


> La destape y en la placa del circuito vi que decia 220v por eso supuse que el sobrecalentamiento se debió a que me vendieron un producto que no coincidia la targeta que era para 220v


Esto obedece a la "universalidad" en términos de fabricación, no hay error ahí.


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 30, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> y que tiene de diferente que no lo puedas reemplazar?
> puedes tomarle fotos? (en especial de la etiqueta si tiene)
> lo mas diferente que pueda tener es que tenga devanados para varios voltajes.


 no se puede cambiar porque wl componente no lo venden en mi pais.


papirrin dijo:


> y que tiene de diferente que no lo puedas reemplazar?
> puedes tomarle fotos? (en especial de la etiqueta si tiene)
> lo mas diferente que pueda tener es que tenga devanados para varios voltajes.


 no se puede cambiar porque wl componente no lo venden en mi pais.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2020)

En esta fotografía está muy claro:





Dice 220V y dice 110V...*PERO EL TILDE ESTÁ EN 110V !!!* ==> es un equipo para 110V


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> no se puede cambiar porque wl componente no lo venden en mi pais.
> no se puede cambiar porque wl componente no lo venden en mi pais.


pon la foto completa,  de la placa y del transformador, no cobran por eso  

tengo una baku y te podria apoyar con los voltajes en caso de que se requiera.

y dice que es para 110, la leyenda en la placa hace referencia a que ahi va el transformador, puesto que tiene un puente rectificador (de echo 2 puentes) y segun recuerdo no traen fuente switching seguramente si trae dos devanados en el secundario, sin meterse en problemas puedes poner dos transformadores.

También soy de tu pais y venden de todo.


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 30, 2020)

Entiendo. Entonces 


1024 dijo:


> Hola, esto resuelve la duda del porque se daño, esto es por ser un producto de mala calidad o porque en algún lugar debe advertir que no se debe utilizar mas de cierto tiempo de forma continua.
> 
> Esto obedece a la "universalidad" en términos de fabricación, no hay error ahí.


 Entiendo. Entonces el sobrecalentamiento fue el que provocó el.daño. al transformador. Sí esto es cierto consideras que puede aver solución?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En esta fotografía está muy claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero porquese sobre calento ?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

no son adivinos... como crees que van a saber porque se calento?


----------



## LorenApe12 (Abr 30, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> pon la foto completa,  de la placa y del transformador, no cobran por eso
> 
> tengo una baku y te podria apoyar con los voltajes en caso de que se requiera.
> 
> ...


Gracias. En wstw momwnto no tengo la placa completa. Manañan me la entregan. Y mando la foto.quiza vendan el transformador lo voy a checar. Y si me puedes apoyar te lo agradezco.


papirrin dijo:


> no son adivinos... como crees que van a saber porque se calento?


Supongo que es un foro para compartir ideas e hipotesisy llegar a una solución.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2020)

LorenApe12 dijo:


> Supongo que es un foro para compartir ideas e hipotesisy llegar a una solución.


si, pero en base a informacion, lo demas son puras suposiciones o adivinanzas... 
pon foto de todo en cuanto puedas y en base a información se puede llegar a una solucion.


----------

